# Bee Identificatin



## kkauf (Jan 13, 2014)

They look like Italians.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

They look like _Apis mellifera_, subspecies is problematic to determine by appearance, since coloration is easily changed through hybridization.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

That yellow queen looks like a Cordovan Italian. The workers Italian or Hybrid.


----------

